# Am I due tax back?



## laura30 (9 Jan 2008)

Hi, I have been on maternity leave since Aug 07. Somebody told me that because I only worked part of 07 I should be entitled to get the tax I paid for the rest of that year back. I paid over 4k and it would REALLY come in handy, but to be honest it sounds a bit too good to be true. 

Hope someone can help. 

Thanks. 

ps My employer did not pay me while off. I have only been getting the ( measly) government pay. 

Laura


----------



## Nige (9 Jan 2008)

Yes, provided your husband didn't utilise your unused standard rate band and tax credits, you will be due an income tax refund and you might be due some PRSI back too (if your annual income didn't meet the threshold amount). The amount of the refund due will depend on how much you earned before going on maternity leave.

Send your P60 into  your tax office and they will refund you the income tax overpaid.

For a PRSI refund, complete and submit this form https://www.welfare.ie/forms/prsiref1.pdf to the Department of Social Welfare.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2008)

Nige said:


> Send your P60 into  your tax office and they will refund you the income tax overpaid.


Just to clarify - I would send a copy rather than the original. Always worked for me anyway.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Jan 2008)

Yes Clubman you are absolutly correct. The revenue request that you send copies of P60 rather than original as it saves them the responsibility of returning it to you


----------



## laura30 (10 Jan 2008)

Thanks for your help and advice. If I paid 4k in tax till aug 07 , do you think I will get all of it back? My partner and I are not married so its all mine ( hee hee) I looked up re getting prsi refund and its only if you were being paid by your employer while off. Thanks again. Laura


----------



## Nige (10 Jan 2008)

Laura, you'd have to tell us what you earned during 2007 before we could say how much of a tax refund you are due.


----------



## laura30 (10 Jan 2008)

Sorry, baby brain.. I earned 28, 130 till august. paid 4073 in tax.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2008)

If you are on joint/aggregated married taxation then you would also need to post your husband's gross taxable income. On the other hand you should be able to get an idea of how much tax you might have overpaid by just plugging the relevant figures into www.taxcalc.eu and choosing 2007. This calculator suggests that if you were single and earned €28,130 then your tax liability would be c. €2.1K and your _PRSI_/health contribution liabilities would be c. €1.4K. The results will be different for a married couple on joint/aggregated taxation. However I'd posit that you are due about €2K back unless I'm completely mistaken.


----------



## Joe1234 (10 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If you are on joint/aggregated married taxation then you would also need to post your husband's gross taxable income.



Correct, but the OP is not married.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2008)

Sorry - somebody mentioned husband earlier and I assumed that she was.


----------

